# Soft para ruteo de PCB con puentes?



## jok (Jul 11, 2007)

Hola a todos.
Dispongo de una insoladora fabricada por mi de una sola cara.
Me gusta realizar diseños sencillos electronicos. Pero me encuentro que a la que se complica un poco el diseño, las aplicaciones de diseño que utilizo no permiten (O no lo sé hacer) utilizar puentes con cables en las operaciones de autoplace i autoroute, y solo puedo completar el autoruteo configurando la placa a doble cara, lo cual me resulta un impedimento a la hora de insolar. 
Alguien conoce alguna aplicación que me permita hacer esto?
Yo ahora uso el Proteus para diseñar... Si alguien sabe como hacer esto con Proteus que me lo diga, por favor.
Muchas gracias.
Saludos.


----------



## somar (Jul 22, 2007)

Bien mi jok, para comenzar, yo no utilizo el autoruteo, por sencillo o complicado que sea el diagrama. La computadora no sabe lo que necesitas, por ahora...

Yo te recomiendo que hagas una huella (o footprint como dicen los gabachos) para un puente, y lo incluyas como un componente, si es que ya sabes donde podrias necesitar uno.

Yo no manejo proteus, sino kicad, y lo que hago en realidad, es poner los puentes en una segunda capa, pero simple y sencillamente, a la hora de hacer la insolación, no imprimo la esa capa, sino que solo dejo las rutas de la capa principal, y veo al final en el diagrama, donde ocupa los puentes, que es donde puse las rutas de la segunda capa, lógico es pensar y actuar, en que no vas a hacer puentes esquinas ni nada por el estilo, sino que solo rutearas en esa capa, líneas cortas y rectas.

Por cierto, yo estoy armando una insoladora, que especificaciones tiene la tuya?
Que químicos utilizas para el sensibilizado de la placa y el revelado?
Me gustaría compartir información de este tipo, si te interesa, para mandarte las especificaciones de mi caja y material que utilizo.

mi correo, somar501@gmail.com


----------



## eidtech (Jul 22, 2007)

somar dijo:
			
		

> Yo no manejo proteus, sino kicad, y lo que hago en realidad, es poner los puentes en una segunda capa, pero simple y sencillamente, a la hora de hacer la insolación, no imprimo la esa capa, sino que solo dejo las rutas de la capa principal, y veo al final en el diagrama, donde ocupa los puentes, que es donde puse las rutas de la segunda capa, lógico es pensar y actuar, en que no vas a hacer puentes esquinas ni nada por el estilo, sino que solo rutearas en esa capa, líneas cortas y rectas.



Exactamente hago lo mismo pero con EAGLE, a diferencia que ahi no necesitas hacer el footprint para el puente, al cambiar la ruta a otro layer, te pone automaticamente una 'via'. 

Cuando son muchos puentes, hago la impresion de ambas caras y ya solo las conecto ambas.


----------



## Maritto (Jul 23, 2007)

Chicos, estaria muy bueno (y creo que es politica del foro tambien!) que hagan publica la información acerca de la insoladora para contruir placas!
Muchas gracias!


----------

